# Backpacks (again)



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The Klown and Milwaukee packs look like junk. The Veto is horribly overpriced and heavy. Has anybody seen or used the Fluke?

I know Mech posted a backpack once (can't get the search function to work).

Any tool bag I have used with zippers has sucked. That's why I have a Veto open top. Any backpack I own has to have good zippers. Struggling with zippers, especially in the cold, suckz.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

*Best Tool Backpack for Electrician & Technician – Comprehensive Reviews*

Good thing I have some time...

*Best Tool Backpack for Electrician & Technician – Comprehensive Reviews* the 10 best :biggrin: Doesn't get any better than that.

https://toolsduty.com/best-tool-backpack/

*Edit: Edit: Edit:* ignore. Looks like their pick with 4.5 rating (791 reviews) have a problem with zippers. :surprise:

Zippers are overrated anyway no?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, time to be super cool like me. ... well...










https://solid-gray.com/
.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Okay, time to be super cool like me. ... well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a hipster like you, Dave.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Really depends on what you need. I have the original Milwaukee which is great for tools but almost impossible to get a drill into(okay, not really but I like being able to grab things without opening fully).

When i did new construction for a very brief time I bought the AWP one from Lowes because I was mostly carrying a couple odd tools I needed for services and my 18V drill and impact. It worked much better for that. if you want I can upload pics for your comparison.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tool Pak or the newest Klein one, the tool master


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I got the old version of the veto as a refurb for $35 for the trade school discount. I’ll definitely be buying a full price one when this craps out . It is 3 times more than the Klein but I’ll consider it 3 times as nice. It always stands upright, has pockets to fit full size tools and they run deals to get smaller bags for free from time to time. It carries a load way better than the Klein too, so it doesn’t feel as heavy


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Im not up to speed here (trade school discount + a referb = a veto pro pack backpack for 35 bucks?) Can u elaborate a little on that? 

I think im going to buy the veto back pack anyway... because... well... because i want it. im at the point where i dont try to justify my 25 dollar lunch most days. Why the hell would i beat myself up about the tools i want... fudge it.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I used a cheaper backpack years ago. Before all the bright sale lights and sale ads and i gotta say, having both hands free as u enter a jobsite is a liberating experience... untill someone hands u more **** to carry.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

daveEM said:


> Okay, time to be super cool like me. ... well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats friggen cool. Pull your black n decker light saber out of that thing on site and you will have all the dump truck driving chicks showing u their good tooth. 🤣


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought the Fluke. Twice the price of the Klown and half the price of the Veto. First impressions:

It's quite large so there will be the temptation to overfill it.
It's hard on the outside and maintains it's shape.
It has a solid plastic bottom with feet.
It has three compartments and two side pockets. The main compartment kind of hinges open so no digging.
A cable runs through the top handle for added strength, a nice touch.

Quality appears to be top shelf  and they put some thought into the design. I will post photos once I load it up.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Woot said:


> Im not up to speed here (trade school discount + a referb = a veto pro pack backpack for 35 bucks?) Can u elaborate a little on that?
> 
> I think im going to buy the veto back pack anyway... because... well... because i want it. im at the point where i dont try to justify my 25 dollar lunch most days. Why the hell would i beat myself up about the tools i want... fudge it.


Veto offers refurbished bags for $35 if your a current trade school student. It doesn’t come with a warrenty and it’s well used when you get it... but it’s $35. There’s a form on their website to fill out. I had to submit a school ID and photo of my class schedule from the JATC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was working on SATCOM stations a backpack was the only way to go with constant tower, roof ladder, and roof work.

The pack that I was issued at RCA was a Toolpak 6 panel backpack, that was Sept 1982, I still have that pack and other than one zipper missing the pull tab the pack is in the same shape as the day I took it out of the plastic bag to put tools in it.

I bought the 4 panel version when it came out maybe 10 years later and used it constantly until 2009 and other than one pull tab busted off it is still in great shape.

Toolpak is the way to go with a very lightweight backpack that is designed for electrical work sized tools and they are made in America 100%.

They last and last.

http://www.toolpak.com/

*Return that freaking Fluke pack bro!*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

4-panel pack:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The 6-panel pack:














































The 6th panel has a large compartment that holds a laptop.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Mech, I have been eyeing that 4 panel model since you posted pictures of it last year. I am retired now and have to start thinking about versatility and wants rather than pure needs. Both a good and bad place to be at times. 

I could never have justified a Veto pack at their near $275 prices these days. Even when I was working. I could have bought a Veto MCT( which my employer did) and a good hard case like a Packout, DeWalt Tough or Sortimo to keep larger less used tools in and still be out less money. And I have examined the Vetos and do not think they are laid out all that well. Build quality is beyond reproach but the weight, cost, etc. The ToolPaks are a huge bargain compared. And now it looks like 99 may be into something with these new Fluke packs. As long as they have proper pockets for electrical tools. I sure hope he puts up photos of it loaded up.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Satch said:


> Mech, I have been eyeing that 4 panel model since you posted pictures of it last year. I am retired now and have to start thinking about versatility and wants rather than pure needs. Both a good and bad place to be at times.
> 
> I could never have justified a Veto pack at their near $275 prices these days. Even when I was working. I could have bought a Veto MCT( which my employer did) and a good hard case like a Packout, DeWalt Tough or Sortimo to keep larger less used tools in and still be out less money. And I have examined the Vetos and do not think they are laid out all that well. Build quality is beyond reproach but the weight, cost, etc. The ToolPaks are a huge bargain compared. And now it looks like 99 may be into something with these new Fluke packs. As long as they have proper pockets for electrical tools. I sure hope he puts up photos of it loaded up.


I threw some tools in it for photos, Satch. More first impressions:

The tool pockets seem a little flimsy but time will tell.

It won't stand up by itself with the main compartment fully open (notice the cable tie on the handle).

My Fluke 325 will fit in the upper compartment.

There is also a laptop compartment next to your back (useless to me).

It won't replace the Veto. It will be used when I am walking around with tools all day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I was working on SATCOM stations a backpack was the only way to go with constant tower, roof ladder, and roof work.
> 
> The pack that I was issued at RCA was a Toolpak 6 panel backpack, that was Sept 1982, I still have that pack and other than one zipper missing the pull tab the pack is in the same shape as the day I took it out of the plastic bag to put tools in it.
> 
> ...


Toolpak will be hard to find up here in PN. I included my Klein canvas bucket in the photo, though, Unca Mech. I know that will make you proud  .


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

99, thanks for adding the photos. I like the way the Bosch drill and impact fit in that one compartment. It is a real consideration anymore. Most times you just don't realise how convenient it is to have a small driver to hand along with the hand tool kit til you start carrying it in there. I just bought the PS32 brushless 12 volt and find I reach for it quite a bit while I am doing maintenance around the house or any facility. I am making sure which ever way I go with a new tool carrier that there will bena spot for it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Satch said:


> 99, thanks for adding the photos. I like the way the Bosch drill and impact fit in that one compartment. It is a real consideration anymore. Most times you just don't realise how convenient it is to have a small driver to hand along with the hand tool kit til you start carrying it in there. I just bought the PS32 brushless 12 volt and find I reach for it quite a bit while I am doing maintenance around the house or any facility. I am making sure which ever way I go with a new tool carrier that there will bena spot for it.


12V would be the way to go. It gets heavy (at least for a skinny chit like me) with the two 18V tools. I have the 12V Bosch driver with the pivoting head and it comes in handy  .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I threw some tools in it for photos, Satch. More first impressions:
> 
> The tool pockets seem a little flimsy but time will tell.
> 
> ...


You water color? 
What's up with that little paint brush in your veto


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> You water color?
> What's up with that little paint brush in your veto
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's for painting adresses on double meter sockets  .


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have tried a number of different backpack tool bags over the years. I have the Veto that I’ve never put tools in. It’s nice and all but just too big IMO. I have Klein’s older backpack and the new larger one. I haven’t used the new one yet but I like the way it’s set up. It has more room for things like meters and a drill or impact. Supposedly Klein has addressed the issue with the zippers also. In my experience, the issue with zippers is associated with overloading. 
I also have Milwaukee’s 1st gen backpack. I am eyeing their 2nd gen “ultimate” or whatever it’s called. Looks pretty nice. 
As it is I use the older Klein and the Milwaukee depending on what I’m doing. The Milwaukee is much larger. It has two zippered compartments. One for tools and the other for whatever along with a separate sleeve for a laptop or tablet. The Klein only has the one main compartment. It is pretty compact though and holds plenty of tools. 
I really need to go to rehab, I believe I have a tool/tool bag addiction.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Toolpak will be hard to find up here in PN. I included my Klein canvas bucket in the photo, though, Unca Mech. I know that will make you proud  .


Best of luck with it, I hope it holds up for a while.

Toolpak will ship worldwide.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Toolpak will ship worldwide.


 We could all chip in for it and send @*99cents* worldwide. :vs_laugh:
Maybe @Zog & 99cents need to team up???
(Zog took flying lessons to deliver parts)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> We could all chip in for it and send @*99cents* worldwide. :vs_laugh:
> Maybe @Zog & 99cents need to team up???
> (Zog took flying lessons to deliver parts)


We could do that!

I can't see that Fluke pack holding up much more than a year


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow, their following suit with the veto price guide huh? That Fluke backpack is 200 bucks. I think i need to reconsider here. Thats a little outta hand. I dont mind paying good money for good tools. But DAMM... a 4x mark up is blatantly a rip off. Worried if we do pay this... then whats next? Tool bags will be like new cell phone prices next year. We will be financing and leasing the dam things with 50 dollar monthly payments. Its a nice bag. Well tought out. Well designed. Awesome reputation for meeters.... but.... i would say it carries a value of around 50-75 bucks. Anyone have it?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Woot said:


> Wow, their following suit with the veto price guide huh? That Fluke backpack is 200 bucks. I think i need to reconsider here. Thats a little outta hand. I dont mind paying good money for good tools. But DAMM... a 4x mark up is blatantly a rip off. Worried if we do pay this... then whats next? Tool bags will be like new cell phone prices next year. We will be financing and leasing the dam things with 50 dollar monthly payments. Its a nice bag. Well tought out. Well designed. Awesome reputation for meeters.... but.... i would say it carries a value of around 50-75 bucks. Anyone have it?


The Fluke bag is solid. What I like about it is the hard exterior. It holds its shape and protects what's inside. Like I say, the tool pockets might be a little flimsy but that's only speculation. Time will tell.

I have used it about a week and really like it.

Price is relative. In Canadian dollars, the Klein is $99.00 and the Fluke is $240.00. If you put the two side by side there is no comparison. The Klein looks like a cheap book pack with tool pockets. If the Fluke is expensive so is the Klein.

I have a small Husky tool tote I paid about $20.00 for. It works and it was cheap. You're right about one thing - tool bag prices are all over the place.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> The Fluke bag is solid. What I like about it is the hard exterior. It holds its shape and protects what's inside. Like I say, the tool pockets might be a little flimsy but that's only speculation. Time will tell.
> 
> I have used it about a week and really like it.
> 
> ...


For $40 more dollars you could have bought the Veto. What made you choose the Fluke over Veto?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> For $40 more dollars you could have bought the Veto. What made you choose the Fluke over Veto?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I never really shopped the Veto but, in Canadian dollars, the difference is probably closer to $150.00. I wouldn't pay that for any backpack, Veto or not. A local supplier had the Fluke so I was able to see it before I bought it. It seems like good value relative to what else is on the market, although Mech's pack looks like the best bang for the buck.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I never really shopped the Veto but, in Canadian dollars, the difference is probably closer to $150.00. I wouldn't pay that for any backpack, Veto or not. A local supplier had the Fluke so I was able to see it before I bought it. It seems like good value relative to what else is on the market, although Mech's pack looks like the best bang for the buck.


My bad. The kleins I've scene here in the U.S. are also 100 dollars (sold at the depot).
Probably a different model. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I never really shopped the Veto but, in Canadian dollars, the difference is probably closer to $150.00. I wouldn't pay that for any backpack, Veto or not. A local supplier had the Fluke so I was able to see it before I bought it. It seems like good value relative to what else is on the market, although Mech's pack looks like the best bang for the buck.


I like Veto for tool storage and organization but I wouldn't want to carry that heavy assed pack around.

Might as well strap a 5 gallon bucket with a pocket organizer to your back.


----------



## SoCalElectric (Jun 27, 2021)

99cents said:


> The Klown and Milwaukee packs look like junk. The Veto is horribly overpriced and heavy. Has anybody seen or used the Fluke?
> 
> I know Mech posted a backpack once (can't get the search function to work).
> 
> Any tool bag I have used with zippers has sucked. That's why I have a Veto open top. Any backpack I own has to have good zippers. Struggling with zippers, especially in the cold, suckz.


I got me the CLC Custom Leathertcraft 1134 Carpenter's Tool Backpack, and carry almost every need for the day. Extras go into my CLC 24” megamouth tote bag. My boss laughed at me at first, cause he still has a tool belt, but he’s now starting to see the benefits


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Where are the real men around here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Where are the real men around here?


In the docs office or physical therapy from wearing one of those orthopedic nightmares.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

SoCalElectric said:


> I got me the CLC Custom Leathertcraft 1134 Carpenter's Tool Backpack, and carry almost every need for the day. Extras go into my CLC 24” megamouth tote bag. My boss laughed at me at first, cause he still has a tool belt, but he’s now starting to see the benefits
> 
> View attachment 157253
> View attachment 157253
> ...


Best of luck with the backpack. I've found CLC to be hit or miss with wearing out, depends on how the tools move while in transit if they wear holes in the fabric.


----------

